# 350Z Rally?



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I love Subarus, but man, I long to see a Nissan grasping the side of a cliff at 60 mph. 

Could the 350Z be a good contender for rallying?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Possibly...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I don't think so, I've never tried it, but I just dont get that feeling. do you think a lexus IS could?
my brother just test drove the IS sport design, he said it handles better than the Z. 
Actually he found an ad online than offered a free magazine subscription to billboard and one for media week for test driving the IS. you might want to check it out. here are the links

zeeya later.


http://www.billboard.com/billboard/charts/bb200.jsp

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/index.jsp


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *I love Subarus, but man, I long to see a Nissan grasping the side of a cliff at 60 mph.
> 
> Could the 350Z be a good contender for rallying? *


Here in Canda, no, the engine is too big for it to be eligible.

In the US it could run Production GT class for vehicles with an adjusted displacement of over 2650cc, including some AWD vehicles. I have heard of a late model Mustang running in this class, so anything is possible.

As for competing against those Subarus, not having AWD is a big disadvantage on loose or icy surfaces. If someone wanted to invest the time and money, they could develop an AWD 350ZX hybrid with another Nissan AWD drivetrain and run in Open class.

What we really need is for Nissan to make an updated successor to the GTi-R and go kick some butt.


----------

